# Sticky  New Photo Size Restriction



## doodlebug

In the last month or two there have been a lot of huge photos posted on the board. It makes it difficult to view the photo itself as well as the posts made on the rest of the page. To prevent this from happening in the future, the Forum rules have been updated to restrict photo size to 800 pixels wide by 600 pixels high for landscape orientation and 600w x 800h for portrait.

If you upload to the forum gallery it will automatically resize the photo for you. If you upload to other hosting sites you will need to ensure the size is appropriate before posting. 

The updated rules may be found here:

http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=508


----------

